# Tube Amp Kit's



## bigjay

I was wondering if any one knows of a Canadian Dealer of tube amp kits. I am pretty handy but don't think I can build one from scratch...a kit would be better. I would prefer not to have to deal with cross boarder issues and fees. Thanks, Jay.


----------



## LowWatt

No one does it better than Toronto's own Trinity Amps www.trinityamps.com 


Outstanding kits and support.


----------



## DavidP

*+1 for Trinity!*

I built his 18W kit, quality parts, great manuals that even a newbie can follow. He's also great for follow-up tech support.


----------



## ajcoholic

I got the amp building bug three years ago.

To date I have built Trinity's 18 watt sIII, two of the TC-15's, two of the 5E3 Deluxe's, a (now discontinued) Trinity 15, and a Triwatt.

ALL of the kits are top notch, with excellent layouts, and fairly detailed instructions. Not paint by numbers, but if you can follow a schematic and layout, and correctly ID resistors and capacitors (and of course neatly solder and lay down wiring) you will LOVE it!

Stephen Cohrs, the man behind Trinity Amps is a real gentleman. He is always helpful and willing to do what it takes to get you a great amp. 

All the guys here in Canada buying similar boutique amps really ought to give Trinity a try. They are amazing amps and right here in Canada no less!

AJC <--- not at all affiliated with Trinity, just a very satisfied long time customer


----------



## keeperofthegood

ajcoholic said:


> I got the amp building bug three years ago.
> 
> To date I have built Trinity's 18 watt sIII, two of the TC-15's, two of the 5E3 Deluxe's, a (now discontinued) Trinity 15, and a Triwatt.
> 
> ALL of the kits are top notch, with excellent layouts, and fairly detailed instructions. Not paint by numbers, but if you can follow a schematic and layout, and correctly ID resistors and capacitors (and of course neatly solder and lay down wiring) you will LOVE it!
> 
> Stephen Cohrs, the man behind Trinity Amps is a real gentleman. He is always helpful and willing to do what it takes to get you a great amp.
> 
> All the guys here in Canada buying similar boutique amps really ought to give Trinity a try. They are amazing amps and right here in Canada no less!
> 
> AJC <--- not at all affiliated with Trinity, just a very satisfied long time customer


Ok, I know now you did, and I believe it was _Kat that did as well. I have looked at these and though "oh cool... um, how did you drill those BIG holes for the tubes?"

kqoct so, um..... yea, how?


----------



## ajcoholic

keeperofthegood said:


> Ok, I know now you did, and I believe it was _Kat that did as well. I have looked at these and though "oh cool... um, how did you drill those BIG holes for the tubes?"
> 
> kqoct so, um..... yea, how?


In the kit the chassis is already punched for all the tube sockets.

When I built my Dr Z stangray clone, I used a blank chassis, and used a holesaw in a drillpress to drill the aluminum. WD40 as a lubricant and the holesaw cuts through the aluminum with ease!

AJC


----------



## keeperofthegood

ajcoholic said:


> In the kit the chassis is already punched for all the tube sockets.
> 
> When I built my Dr Z stangray clone, I used a blank chassis, and used a holesaw in a drillpress to drill the aluminum. WD40 as a lubricant and the holesaw cuts through the aluminum with ease!
> 
> AJC


kqoct I live in an apartment where an air conditioner blows the fuse on the only wire that only has the one fuse kqoct

Would a hand held hand drill work? What kind of debris/cleanup does the drilling make?


----------



## Bela Oxmyx

Is the Trinity 18 a copy of a Marshall Amp?


----------



## greco

keeperofthegood said:


> kqoct I live in an apartment where an air conditioner blows the fuse on the only wire that only has the one fuse kqoct
> 
> Would a hand held hand drill work? What kind of debris/cleanup does the drilling make?


Keeps...consider getting a step bit (Princess Auto has them). The *aluminum* Hammond chassis boxes are not very thick (.04" to .051" depending on the size). A hand drill should be OK if you clamp the chassis well and go reasonably slowly with some lubricant. There are also "draw" cutters/punches available but they are VERY expensive. You have to drill a pilot hole for these cutters also.

Both of these will result in debris...but that is to be expected.

As others have mentioned, the kits come predrilled. You can also buy ONLY the predrilled chassis from some places...just a thought

As you know, it is not only the holes for the tube sockets that you have to drill. There are a million other various sizes of holes that are required.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ajcoholic

The chassis I worked on are very soft aluminum - not at all like a harder alloy like 6061. They might be pure aluminum, anbd not alloyed at all.

The unibit step bits are VERY good for drilling sheet metal of any type... thats what they were designd for after all. But, getting one in a large enough diameter for even a 12ax7 or el84 will cost a lot of cash, and maybe hard to get.

You can use a holesaw (with the center guide bit) in a 1/2" chuck hand drill, no problem. But you will need to use lubricant as the soft aluminum gums up and sticks to the teeth without. WD40 makes a very good lube for machining aluminum.

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic

David St Hubbins said:


> Is the Trinity 18 a copy of a Marshall Amp?


copy, but altered. No trem, and the addition of a treble/mid/bass tone stack on the left side input.

Check out the variations over oin the site, and over at 18watt.com

AJC


----------



## greco

ajcoholic said:


> The unibit step bits are VERY good for drilling sheet metal of any type... thats what they were designd for after all. But, getting one in a large enough diameter for even a 12ax7 or el84 will cost a lot of cash, and maybe hard to get.
> 
> 
> AJC


AJC...these bits are available at Princess Auto for about $20.00. I think mine drills up to 1 3/8" diameter (from about 1/4" in 1/8" steps). They also have them in boxed sets of 3 bits and are often on sale for about $30.00 or so. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood

greco said:


> AJC...these bits are available at Princess Auto for about $20.00. I think mine drills up to 1 3/8" diameter (from about 1/4" in 1/8" steps). They also have them in boxed sets of 3 bits and are often on sale for about $30.00 or so.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave



kkjuw I will thank you tomorrow when I have the THANKS button back!


----------



## greco

keeperofthegood said:


> kkjuw I will thank you tomorrow when I have the THANKS button back!


*Keeps..*I got mine about 1 year ago (bought one for my son-in law also, who is in an apartment and uses an electric hand drill). I checked the Princess Auto (P A)website for specs and they have new step bits available (new spiral design, not as large in diameter and more expensive). 

If you intend to go to P A, please call them in advance to see if they still have the older models with the larger diameters. I don't know where else you might be able to find these at a reasonable price. If you can't find any, let me know, I'll try at the local P A for you. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## LowWatt

David St Hubbins said:


> Is the Trinity 18 a copy of a Marshall Amp?


Yep. It's the Marshall 18 watter (model 1974 I think).


----------



## Bela Oxmyx

LowWatt said:


> Yep. It's the Marshall 18 watter (model 1974 I think).


That would prolly match up nice with my Marshall 2x12


----------



## LowWatt

LowWatt said:


> Yep. It's the Marshall 18 watter (model 1974 I think).





ajcoholic said:


> copy, but altered. No trem, and the addition of a treble/mid/bass tone stack on the left side input.
> 
> Check out the variations over oin the site, and over at 18watt.com
> 
> AJC


Missed AJCs post. That's a bit closer to the truth.


----------



## ajcoholic

greco said:


> AJC...these bits are available at Princess Auto for about $20.00. I think mine drills up to 1 3/8" diameter (from about 1/4" in 1/8" steps). They also have them in boxed sets of 3 bits and are often on sale for about $30.00 or so.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Those must be imported/made in China... the original Unibits are made in the USA and even a small one (up to 1/2") will cost about $40 or so... I have two I bought and have used for years, on everything including stainless steel. They are tough, and worth the $$ if you plan to do any kind of metal work.

Maybe the lesser expensive ones are OK for aluminum... but I do a lot of metal stuff and dont bother with any cutting tools not made in America or the UK. Just my experience thats all...

AJC


----------



## greco

ajcoholic said:


> Those must be imported/made in China... the original Unibits are made in the USA and even a small one (up to 1/2") will cost about $40 or so... I have two I bought and have used for years, on everything including stainless steel. They are tough, and worth the $$ if you plan to do any kind of metal work.
> 
> Maybe the lesser expensive ones are OK for aluminum... but I do a lot of metal stuff and dont bother with any cutting tools not made in America or the UK. Just my experience thats all...
> 
> AJC


AJC..Yes, these are Made in China. I should have mentioned that earlier, especially when you stated the "Unibit" brand name. I don't think these will last (at all) if you used them on stainless or other hard metals, but I was just trying to find an inexpensive approach for keeperofthegood for drilling reasonably thin aluminum. My apologies to you for not "catching" this important difference.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood

greco said:


> AJC..Yes, these are Made in China. I should have mentioned that earlier, especially when you stated the "Unibit" brand name. I don't think these will last (at all) if you used them on stainless or other hard metals, but I was just trying to find an inexpensive approach for keeperofthegood for drilling reasonably thin aluminum. My apologies to you for not "catching" this important difference.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


:wave: Its all good. I have bought lots from PA over the years. Some tools are softer than mud, but for the most part I am not disappointed with what they sell. It has been at least 4 years since I was last down to PA on Barton and Grey's so I think I really am long overdue for a trip


----------



## ajcoholic

keeperofthegood said:


> :wave: Its all good. I have bought lots from PA over the years. Some tools are softer than mud, but for the most part I am not disappointed with what they sell. It has been at least 4 years since I was last down to PA on Barton and Grey's so I think I really am long overdue for a trip


Yes, and I have to remember not everyone does the same amount of work... I do a lot of metalworking and I went through a lot of Busy Bee and similar bits at one point in time... 

The import stuff is so much cheaper and for doing one chassis I am sure they will work. Blame it on my dad - he always told me to buy once, buy quality. :smile:

One other thing - the aluminum chassis stock files VERY easily, if you use a coarse file. Enlarging openings, or making square corners is quite easy. Just make sure the file is on the coaser side.

AJC


----------



## keeperofthegood

ajcoholic said:


> Yes, and I have to remember not everyone does the same amount of work... I do a lot of metalworking and I went through a lot of Busy Bee and similar bits at one point in time...
> 
> The import stuff is so much cheaper and for doing one chassis I am sure they will work. Blame it on my dad - he always told me to buy once, buy quality. :smile:
> 
> One other thing - the aluminum chassis stock files VERY easily, if you use a coarse file. Enlarging openings, or making square corners is quite easy. Just make sure the file is on the coaser side.
> 
> AJC



 too bad you were not closer, I'd come over and bug you to show me how! LOL I do agree about good anything actually. I don't go "good" the first time or three only because if I find the skill isn't going to be one I am going to be able to do then I am not out a lot, but if it is something for me to follow then I know the investment will be returned in time.

Next is, where do you purchase stock aluminum sheeting? And there are a couple 12 inch and 18 inch breaks on-line for about 30 dollars, are these worth it? I've only found these two sizes in on make, everything else is 48 inch and lots of money @[email protected]


----------



## csrMark

P.A. = Pure Asian

I have alot of Princess' stuff........lots of it is pure crap but hey........ they warranty everything I take back. NO MATTER HOW OLD IT IS


----------

